# nervous, confused and nervous again



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi there, Not sure if it is all nerves that has made me panic and owrry or it was hiding in me all along.  Im doing IUI/OI and my basting is tomorrow at 3.30pm.  I can hardly believe this day is finally here and Iam terrified.  I just it is a leap of faith and we never know what is going to happen, but it is just so much to cope with!!  Had my AMH test done and my results were 102!!!!!  I Have one folli size 19 and one at 14, I just wish I had a magic wand that could give me stats on my chances of it happening. Im a little confused about AMH levels completely, does anyone know if having a high AMH levels increases your chances in the IUI stakes?  

so sorry for whining and rambling to you all so much.  fongers crossed.

Love Karen x


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure about the AMH Karen but just wanted to wish you lots of luck      xxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you so much for your encouragement - I think I was just really nervous about it and had a case of the panic and nerves - all of a sudden it I felt really sick, but it all passed after my basting - at least now their is nothing more I can do and I just need to wait my two weeks - easier said than done lol  

Love karen xx  Thank you again


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck Karen


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Karen, come and join us on the IUI chatter thread!

AMH relates to your ovarian reserve.  Your number is quite high and while this is linked to PCOS it also indicates you have a lot of follies in you.  If you remember SF from the Clomid thread, her AMH was 100+ and she developed mild OHSS during IVF but went on to get a BFP  

You have a couple of great follies, so best of luck for your IUI


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Karen, how's everything going, how are you feeling?     xxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey ladies, thanks you for all checking up on me - to be honest Im a bit lost about where to post these days - I am almost finished my 2ww - I cant believe it - its been the longest two weeks of my life lol  My appointment to get our news is on thurs at 5.30 - I am so nervous!!!!   Im driving myself loopy, every twinge Im thinking what was that - what does that mean - I suppose we are all like that at the end of the 2ww 
We still havent decided whether to do a test at home or wait to go to the hospital at 5.30?! They said it was up to us, but we can barely decide what to have for dinnert these days lol.  Thanks you for the positive thoughts ladies    

Love Karen xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck Karen!!!


----------

